# Mac and Cheese?



## action (Dec 6, 2009)

Mac and Cheese fattie? Anyone make 1?-I am sure someone has.I did a search and went through 18 pages and couldn't find anything. Just thought it sounded good. Ground sausage-cooked noodles-cheese-rolled up and smoked. any links would be cool.
Thanks Jack


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

That does sound good. I can say I do not recall anyone here making one, but someones got to be the first to try. It might as well be you
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Fatties are only limited to ones imagination.


----------



## mrscruffles (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn, that sounds like an amazing idea! If you end up trying one make sure to give a good cheesy Q-view!


----------



## chrisr (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently made a chili-mac fattie. It turned out great. One suggestion I would make...only par cook the pasta. It will continue to cook in the juices while on the smoker. Good luck!


----------



## wahouse8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can give you a recipe of a jalapeno mac and cheese that is killer.  It is stand alone though.


----------



## action (Dec 17, 2009)

jalapeno mac and cheese I would love the recipe-jalapeno mac and cheese fattie, I quess I will have to try 1.
Thanks Jack


----------



## lennyluminum (Dec 18, 2009)

me too lets see that recipe


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2009)

Ohhh a mac and cheese fatty?! Now that sounds awesome. I remember when I first saw deep fried mac and cheese at a bar. At first I thought that's got to be nasty, but then I tried it. Dang, that was good.

I'd make sure it's good and thick.


----------



## meateater (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone make a deep fryer attachement for a UDS?  Heck I'm serious!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 18, 2009)

Mac & cheese sounds good as a fatty filler....  Let us know how it comes out.


----------

